# Cant access another pc in lan



## avrserver (Feb 12, 2009)

*sometimes i cant access another PC from my LAN.but both systems are pinging each other. but when i try to access using computer name or IP address from RUN .It only shows welcome screen user default as Guest and password box is blank.Username box is showing disabled.Only Guest.But i cant login and there is no error messegs.


1. I checked both Firewalls.
2. also enables Guest account on both.

This is a common pblem i faced.Is there any idea about This kind of Errors.Please reply OK

*


*I am trying to access a computer in the network, but i dont want just to access the shared folder,
i want to access any folder or any drive... I tried accessing it through typing "\\computername\drive$"
but it asks me for the guests password, while on the computer which i want to access, the guest account is off,
and only the admin account is active, and the place where the user name dialog appears is fixed,
and i cant change or type any other account, i do not want to enable guest account but want access.
so pls. help me how i can do?
in both pc i have Winxppro-sp2*


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Turn off any firewalls for debugging. If the firewall is the problem, you'll have to configure it to allow access to "trusted zone" addresses. Note that some firewalls must be completely uninstalled to stop them from affecting your networking.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt.

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands:

PING each remote computer by IP address, and if successful, PING by name. Open a command prompt as described above and type.

PING _<ip address>_ 
or
PING _<computer name>_

Where: 
_<ip address>_ - is the x.x.x.x IP address
_<computer name>_ - is the computer name

*A failure to PING is almost always a firewall configuration issue. Any failure to PING needs to be corrected before you go any farther.*

_*Note:* You can obtain the IP address and computer name of a computer by opening a command prompt (DOS window) and typing *IPCONFIG /ALL*. This should work for any Windows version. The IPCONFIG /ALL display will provide a wealth of useful information for debugging your network connection._

Check your Services are Started on all PCs: 

COM+ Event System (for WZC issues)
Computer Browser
DHCP Client
DNS Client
Network Connections
Network Location Awareness
Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
Server
TCP/IP Netbios helper
Wireless Zero Configuration (XP wireless configurations)
WLAN AutoConfig (Vista wireless configurations)
Workstation

_*Note:* You can check the services in Control Panel, Administrative Tools, Services._

All of these services should be started, and their startup type should be automatic.

If a service is not running, open it's properties and check the dependencies. Check each of the dependencies and see which one is preventing the service from running. Checking the event log is also a good idea here, there may be clues to what is failing.


All computers should be in the same workgroup for computer browsing to function properly. File & Print Sharing has to be enabled on any computer you wish to share files or printers from. You also need to actually share the resource in question from My Computer, right click on the drive/printer/folder, and select sharing.

If you encounter difficulties accessing computers that are visible in Network Places (_Network and Sharing Center in Vista_), make sure the computer being accessed has an account with the same name/password as the system connecting to it uses to login.

While the default NetBIOS setting is correct for normal network configurations, it's possible for it to be altered, and it costs nothing to make sure it's correct. NETBIOS over TCP/IP must be enabled for normal network browsing.


----------



## avrserver (Feb 12, 2009)

thanks.


----------



## avrserver (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks


----------

